# Daar ben ik vet mee



## Dr oblivion

Hallo,
Ik ben aan een boek te lezen, dit boek noemt "ex-schrijver" en de schrijver is "Herman Brusselmans"(dat is een Vlaming). en er zijn een paar woorden, uitdrukkingen dat ik niet in mijn woordenboek of op Internet kan vinden. en als ik iets vind, dat is niet duidelijk
Misschien kan iemand helpen ?

de context

"Gelukkig komen de anderen ook nauwelijks vooruit, want die hebben al plompvoeten van lood sinds lange tijd,maar *daar ben ik vet mee*" 

wat "daar ben ik vet mee" betekent ?
 Is dat dialect of standaardnederlands?

Nog dank u.


----------



## Frank06

Dr oblivion said:


> "Gelukkig komen de anderen ook nauwelijks vooruit, want die hebben al plompvoeten van lood sinds lange tijd,maar *daar ben ik vet mee*"
> wat "daar ben ik vet mee" betekent ?
> Is dat dialect of standaardnederlands?


Het Van Dale woordenboek vermeldt de uitdrukking, maar markeert het als "ironisch", niet als "gewestelijk".

"daar ben ik vet mee, zal ik vet van worden: *daar heb ik niet veel aan*" De N-F Van Dale geeft als vertaling "ça me fait une belle jambe". 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Dr oblivion

Dat is een schitterende uitdrukking . Ik zal zeker dat eens gebruiken.
Dank u voor u tijd


----------



## Frank06

Dr oblivion said:


> Dat is een schitterende uitdrukking . Ik zal zeker dat eens gebruiken. Dank u voor u tijd


Ah, u bent er dus vet mee... ;-)

Tussen haakjes, ik weet niet of het duidelijk was, maar op bovenstaande manier kan je de uitdrukking eigenlijk niet gebruiken. Het is _*steeds*_ ironisch bedoeld.

F


----------



## Dr oblivion

ja,ik snap wat je bedoelt, ik moet een ironish toon gebruiken als ik deze uitdrukking gebruik.


----------



## Knateltje

Eerlijk gezegd kende ik deze uitdrukking niet, terwijl mijn moedertaal Nederlands is. Ik heb hem nog nooit door iemand horen gebruiken.


----------



## Peterdg

Knateltje said:


> Eerlijk gezegd kende ik deze uitdrukking niet, terwijl mijn moedertaal Nederlands is. Ik heb hem nog nooit door iemand horen gebruiken.


Dan moet je effe naar België komen


----------



## iRoy

Ik hoor het best vaak hier in Limburg =P


----------



## Ktke

Ook in Antwerpen vaak gebruikt...


----------

